# Como crear un ejecutable para una hoja de calculo



## luzelenamartelo (May 22, 2010)

Saludos amigos de Mr. excel. 

He creado una aplicación en excel y me gustaria crear un ejecutable para esta, a fin de instalarlo en cualquier ordenador y abrirlo directamente en lugar de abrir una la hoja e calculo de excel. Recibi un compilador que realiza esta labor, su nombre es XCell compiler y es excelente, pero se trada de una version demo. Es posible usar otro programa o alguien posee la versión completa, ya que el ejecutable creado con este demo expira a los tres dias, aunque repito, es excelente. Por cierto aqui envio el link de descarga de este programa si alguien esta interesado: 
http://rapidshare.com/files/<wbr>132894822/donexcell.zip

Mil gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## mjrofra (May 26, 2010)

Hola, sin ser un 'experto' en el tema, de pronto puedas llevar tu aplicación a Visual Basic y exportarla como ejecutable desde allí. Acá puedes bajar la versión Express (gratuita) de Visual Basic 2010.

No sé si sea un solución válida pues nunca lo he hecho, pero puede ser posible. Igual, también podrías grabarlo como un complemento (add-in) que puedas llevar e instalar en cualquier Excel (y eso sí lo puedes hacer sin problema en Excel, guardando el libro como .xla o complemento para Excel).


----------

